# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Machine translation >  Tap Pro, translation earphone, Charlestown, Boston, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/@fito8457

"TAP PRO - The Most Advanced Translation Earphone" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

FITO TAP PRO

Published on Nov 6, 2018




> - Qualcomm QCC Chipset
> - Tap Control
> - In-ear Detection
> - Graphene Driver
> - 2Mic+cVc Clear Tak
> - Business-level Text and Speech Translation Service Lifetime Licensed
> - As many as 39 languages

----------

